# Congrats to our second Emotiva UMC-1 winner!



## Sonnie

Congratulations to 

:fireworks1: *TypeA* :fireworks2: 

Our Emotiva UMC-1 winner! 








​


----------



## nholmes1

Congrats TypeA! Enjoy that processor!


----------



## Dale Rasco

Congratulations!!!!!!!!


----------



## TypeA

Thanks again to Sonnie, Home Theater Shack, and all my fellow shacksters


----------



## bambino

Congrats! Enjoy the new toy and be sure to let us know how you like it.:T


----------



## engtaz

Congrats! I'm jealous


----------



## Quijibo

that's a pretty unit. Congrats.


----------



## mrbashfo

Nice unit! I Love HTS and congrats on winning! Hope you enjoy this unit as I can see trick enjoyed the emotiva units he received.


----------



## smurphy522

Congratulations TypeA. Let us know how it will be integrated into your system. What a great piece of kit!


----------



## Owen Bartley

Congrats, TypeA!! Can't wait to see how you integrate it and what you think! Any idea what you'll be using for amps yet? (and of course we will need to see lots of pictures of the new setup!)


----------



## TypeA

Thanks all. It will comprise my first dedicated two-channel separates rig, and when my budget permits (probably within the next month or so), I will likely be adding the UPA-2 to keep with the look of the UMC-1 (which is a very unique look). Ultimately Ill probably add a UPA-5 to complete 7.1 in a second zone, but budget constraints require starting out with a two-channel rig for now. $349-$389 seems like a great deal, but the poor UMC-1 will have to stay boxed in the closet for now...

I did take it out and check it all out, but leaving it out made me hungry to complete the rig so I boxed it back up


----------



## mdrake

Congrats!!


----------



## tted

A


----------



## Jason1976

wow what a nice prize!


----------



## TypeA

My apologies for the delay in getting this unit evaluated and submitting my user review as required by the contest rules. A new pair of UPA-1 mono-block amps were ordered today and should arrive in just a couple of days (shipping from Tenn to the Fl panhandle). Obviously it will be an additional few days to run them in and then do some critical listening. Thanks for the patience and I look forward to evaluating my first-ever separates rig.


----------

